# Coyoteslayer really a BYU fan????



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rumor has it coyoteslayer is really a true blue BYU fan and is messing with everybody. I heard it from a reliable source.

What's everyone's thoughts on this???

I don't think he's really smart enough to pull it off for this long. :mrgreen: No offense. Call you call someone a dumb ass and then say no offense? Does that make it O.k. afterwords? :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, Im a ute fan to the bone & I even think he's a ***** :rotfl: . I think you may be on to something here!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

He does talk an awful lot about max halls jock-strap so maybe..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this???


Yes.


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not completely sure, but I'll ask his mom this weekend when I see her.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> I'm not completely sure, but I'll ask his mom this weekend when I see her.


Do you think things might change if he hung out with Rapalahunter and broadened his horizons with soccer? :wink:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think CS knows what he is. :mrgreen: I think he just likes to mix it up and watch what happens. Odds are, he's red on the outside and blue on the inside. :? 

At least he makes for some interesting reading at times.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stick_man said:


> I don't think CS knows what he is. :mrgreen: I think he just likes to mix it up and watch what happens. Odds are, he's red on the outside and blue on the inside. :?
> 
> *At least he makes for some interesting reading at times.*


Whhhaaaaah! :shock: Name once.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -_O- -_O-


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, all right. If you insist. Maybe he doesn't make for any interesting reading.

:mrgreen: I thought some of the rambling got kind of humorous at times, three or four consecutive posts. It is kind of interesting to see what comes out next. :wink:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

stick_man said:


> I don't think CS knows what he is. :mrgreen: I think he just likes to mix it up and watch what happens. Odds are, he's red on the outside and blue on the inside. :?
> 
> At least he makes for some interesting reading at times.


So you are saying that he plays for both Teams??? :shock:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

-^|^- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov-

I guess the whole team's wondering that very thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those of the Y group just voted, we would rather lose to the U than have to take him in our group; you can keep him. We still love you CS, just not that much! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I like The fellars more than BYU. Sorry Utes. I do like to stir the pot with the BYU sensitive fans. I bet most of you hate when I make fun of Maxxie Pads, your hero.


----------

